# DNP-CD question



## bfan1

What is the difference between simply not playing...Matt Carol, Boom etc. and a DNP-CD? I know what it is but am assuming it is a negative for the player.

I also am assuming that this is a result of discipline in most cases.

Curious....


----------



## MJG

A DNP-CD means that you were available for the game (IE on the active roster), you didn't receive any minutes in that game, and the reason for your lack of minutes is not injury/suspension related. Basically, you could have played but for whatever reason (dog house, you aren't that good, etc) the coach decided he didn't want you to play in that game.


----------



## bfan1

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> A DNP-CD means that you were available for the game (IE on the active roster), you didn't receive any minutes in that game, and the reason for your lack of minutes is not injury/suspension related. Basically, you could have played but for whatever reason (dog house, you aren't that good, etc) the coach decided he didn't want you to play in that game.


yes-I understand. What I am curious about is how it effects the player? It is obviously a negative. Does it hurt stats in some way more so than simply not playing?


----------



## RipCityJB

Depends on which player you are talking about...I'm sure Matt Caroll is tickled pink to be sitting on the end of an NBA bench getting a DNP-CD. Qyntel on the other hand probably expects more.


----------



## bfan1

well-my question doesn't seem to be understood as I mean it....

my assumption from the answers are that there is no difference. I thought maybe there would be.

If you are suited up (active) and you do not play then you get a DNP-CD no matter what. 

I was thinking that:

Players that simply don't play-like Boom-
just don't get a GP added to their stats. No harm-no foul.

Players that get a DNP CD have this as some sort of mark against them or that it some how factors into their stats-hurting them. Like a "no decision" for a pitcher.


----------



## MJG

Yep, there is no difference. Basically, if you're on the active roster, not suspended, not injured, and don't play, you get a DNP-CD. Nothing negative stats-wise occurs from receiving a DNP-CD -- the game doesn't count toward your total games played.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer

I would guess that statistically if it is referred to as "Did Not Play", then it wouldn't register under the "Games Played" statistic... 

By definition, you didn't play, but who knows...


----------

